# German-Austria Alps: where to ride?



## Brah (Jul 29, 2004)

Friends of mine are moving to the German-Austrian border, about an hour south of Munich. Probably about the same distance to Innsbruck.

One couple is moving to Kufstien, Austria.
The other couple is moving to Rosenhiem, Germany.

Where should I ride? 

I'd look for 20-40km rides, very technical, 1000m or so climbing and bigger as needed.

Anything within 4 hours of the area would be game. I've heard Innsbruck area has some good riding and parks.

I'd love to figure out some type of hut-to-hut trip, but I'm having trouble finding good info on the interwebs. I saw the other Germany post, but it's diffult to tell what's in the area.

I'd appreciate any ideas or experiences. Thanks!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

well..in that area I have only ridden near Garmisch-Partenkirchen.... great trails over there... however you should have no problem finding trails.... IIRC there is a book about Bayern mtb that has maps for different trails...I would have to ask a friend for the exact name...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*South to Zell*



Brah said:


> Friends of mine are moving to the German-Austrian border, about an hour south of Munich. Probably about the same distance to Innsbruck.
> 
> One couple is moving to Kufstien, Austria.
> The other couple is moving to Rosenhiem, Germany.
> ...


Well, I'm more partial to Austria, as it's one of two countries that allow private distilleries...

For bike parks, you'd be interested in Saalbach-Hinterglem. Lift prices are reasonable. Driving from Kufstein, you'd be able to avoid paying the vignette (€10) as you're on secondary roads. One option for this is to take the lift from Leogang, take the lift from there, drop down to Saalbach, do a couple runs, take the lift back up and drop back down to Leogang. Bring extra brake pads.

There's a train that runs from Kufstein, so you could avoid driving if you want to imbibe... On the way back you can hit Huberbrau in St. Johann.

Germans are famous for documenting their vacations, so surf around this site a little.


----------



## Brah (Jul 29, 2004)

*I'm all for private distilleries*

and thanks for the link to Huberbrau.

Know anywhere that I can find larger-scale trail maps of the area? I see info on individual trails out of Kufstein area, but not how the whole "trail network" fits together.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

i ve made some pics last year in marquartstein south of the Chiemsee(lake)

that is also not far from rosenheim

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600169816611/

you will find some nice rides almost everwhere in the alps

s


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Kompass Maps or bring a GPS.*



Brah said:


> and thanks for the link to Huberbrau.
> 
> Know anywhere that I can find larger-scale trail maps of the area? I see info on individual trails out of Kufstein area, but not how the whole "trail network" fits together.


The best maps I've found are the Kompass brand. I've got a similar one to this Kufstein for St. Johann in Tirol. They have a community section for mountain bikes. www.amazon.de sells them and they do ship to the US.

The gps-tour.info site has routes to download. I've done pieces of this Wilder Kaiser tour. You can then upload them onto a GPS, which should help a lot. I found this guy's site in my bookmarks from way back. I see he's got routes for Kufstein.

Remember, European transportation is not like the US. If you drop down the wrong side, you'll probably be able to take a train/bus back to your start. That also gives you the ability to do a shuttle run by train.

If you want to do a long tour, take a few weeks off, do some riding there, then take a trans-alp tour. It's not endless singletrack, but a great way to see Germay/Austria/Italy.


----------

